# إدراك الحركة الإرادية



## makala

سلام,

أنا أجد صعوبة في فهم النص التالي:

ومرض القلب خلاف صحته وصلاحه, وهو فساد يكون فيه, يفسد به إدراكه وحركته الطبيعية: فإدراكه إما أن يذهب كالعمى والصمم, وإما أن يدرك الأشياء على خلاف ما هي" عليه, كما يدرك الحلو مرا, وكما يخيل إليه أشياء لا حقيقة لها في الخارج. وأما فساد حركته الطبيعية فمثل أن تضعف قوته عن الهضم, أو مثل أن يبغض الأغذية التي يحتاج إليها, ويحب الأشياء التي تضره, ويحصل له من الآلام بحسب ذلك, ولكنه - مع ذلك المرض- لم يمت ولم يهلك به, ففيه نوع قوة على إدراك الحركة الإرادية في الجملة فيتولد من ذلك ألم يحصل في البدن إما بسبب فساد الكمية أو الكيفية. فالأول إما لنقص المادة فيحتاج إلى غذاء, وإما بسبب زيادتها فيحتاج إلى استفراغ, والثاني كقوة في الحرارة والبرد خارجة عن الإعتدال فيداوى" - مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية

ما معنى "ففيه نوع قوة على إدراك الحركة الإرادية ؟" شكرا


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه منها أن القلب إذا كان به مرض ، فإن هذا المرض سيؤثر سلبا على قوته في الإدراك ولكن لا يصل به الحال الى الموت بأن يفقد قوته على الإدراك نهائيا ، بل ستبقى هذه القوة ولكن بحال أقل أو أضعف من الطبيعي ، وإدراك الحركة الإرادية معناه أن تكون له إرادة في الحركة ، فهذه القوة أو القدرة على الحركة الإرادية  لا تسلب منه بالمرض ولكنها تضعف.


----------

